# Spot and Croaker now have a 50 per day limit in Va



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Changes made at the March 23 meeting. Check out the new reg chart:
https://webapps.mrc.virginia.gov/public/reports/RecreationalFishingRegulationsApril2021.pdf

also check for any changes to boat rental and or fishing related fees at the below link: 
https://mrc.virginia.gov/regulations/MRC_Scanned_Regs/FR1090_01-01-21.pdf


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks Thrifty. Last year I caught more blues than spot or croaker but could only keep three. I haven‘t noticed a shortage of snappers.


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)




----------

